
Replacing Google - pgkyc
https://www.krisconstable.com/replacing-google/
======
vstuart
Non-Docker Local Installation of searX on Linux

[https://persagen.com/2020/02/02/searx.html](https://persagen.com/2020/02/02/searx.html)

TL/DR

* searX is a free metasearch engine with the aim of protecting the privacy of its users.

* searX does not share users’ IP addresses or search history.

* Tracking cookies served by the search engines are blocked.

* searX queries do not appear in search engine webserver logs.

In addition to the general search, the engine also features tabs to search
within specific domains:

    
    
        General|Files|Images|IT|Maps|Music|News|Science|Social Media|Videos
    

I do a lot of technical searches (StackOverflow …) and in my preliminary use
of searX I find that selecting “General” (only) as the Default Category (in
Preferences) gives the best results.

Notably:

* Each search result is given as a direct link to the respective site, rather than a tracked redirect link as used by Google.

* When available, these direct links are accompanied by “cached” and/or “proxied” links that allow viewing results pages without actually visiting the sites in question.

* The “cached” links point to saved versions of a page on archive.org, while the “proxied” links allow viewing the current live page via a searX-based web proxy.

